# What is FSDW?



## hammy (Feb 24, 2004)

Hi, I am returning to ff after a 3 yr break, we were so lucky to get our little man after our first divf but since we conceived him it seems that the rules have changed and 'donor sperm' is a whole different ball game now! 

I have looked at a few clinics and the prices for donor sperm have gone up a lot since we had our tx. I have read a few post about fsdw and just wondered if anyone could tell me how I find out about it.

By the way we have male factor, hence the need for a donor.


----------



## hammy (Feb 24, 2004)

Hi, it's ok I have found out what it is all about! But I would be really grateful to hear from anyone who has used a private donor, is this as safe thing to do?

Any thoughts?

Hammy x


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

You have to be enormously careful with private donors.  Agencies like FSDW which recruit them often have some kind of testing programme, but be aware that they are not (currently) regulated by the HFEA so there is no guarantee of any safety standards.

Legally, the position is also much more difficult, as the donor's position as the legal father is not automatically excluded if he has not donated to a licensed clinic.  Quite how the law works is complicated, and depends on your particular circumstances, but you risk leaving yourselves open to a donor coming after you for involvement with your child, and equally the donor remains financially responsible.

I have advised many clients who have used private donors and I wouldn't preach to anyone about what you should do, but do make sure you understand the risks and how the law applies to you before using a private donor.

Natalie


----------

